# Do you name your fish?



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

My gouramis are Larry Curly and Moe.
My tetras are Lois Clark and Jimmy.
My swordtails are Jack Janet and Chrissy.

I think their names suit them all.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I named my fish when I only had one or two in the tank - like back when I kept South American cichlids - but right now with mbuna - its kinda hard at this point to tell who is who.. LOL I did however name my african clawed frogs - they are scooter and sneaky


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Scooter? Thats cute.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Our e-cat we call Sausage and my Texax cichlid we call The Texan


----------



## MonknSharona (Mar 6, 2006)

Orandas (past and present) have been: Monk, Sharona, and Adrian
Angelfish have been: Michael, Gabriel, Joy, Grace, and Charlie
Bettas: Aikidoka, Dazzle, Jodori, Tai Sabaki, and Mickey Dee.
Pearl Gourami: Jam
Blue Three Spot Gourami: Eiffel
Pictus Catfish: Rum Tum and Tugger
Snails: Riddley, Tiger, St. Louis, Luise, Grimmace, Bee, Pat (the MTS), Jack, and Hansel; the rest remain un-named as there are just too many.
Farlowella: Woody
Ancistrus/bristle nose plecos: Whiskers, Magnum, and P.I.
Clown Pleco: Krusty
Dojo Loaches: Mojo and Jojo
African Dwarf Frogs were: Zepplin and Stone

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> My swordtails are Jack Janet and Chrissy.
> 
> 
> > HAHA!!! Now I have the song stuck in my head!!!
> ...


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

That's to hard to keep track of when most of your fish are in schools,

12 Angel fish, 7 Kribs, 1 spotted rapheal, few guppys,
8/9 black nosed shinners, 8 white clouds, 4 danios, 1 bristle nose pleco,
(5 brichardi cichlids = Lake Tanganyika)
2 albino african clawed frogs, 
75g & two 20g


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Some of our fish have names. The fish that have personality. 
Black shark Mr.Whiskers
albino oscar Punkin
male betta coccina Sam


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

We can't really name the tetras, but we have named the rest of them:

Matty & Patty the Platys
Del & Monte the Pinapple Swordtails  
Corey and Corrie the Common Corys
Mr. Myagi the Asian Algae Eater
James the Crowntail Betta
Sloth (inspired by the Goonies) the Black Sail Cory
Bert & Ernie the Rubber Plecos


----------



## Fishmama (Mar 15, 2006)

Some of mine are named, but only the ones who are species tank pairs or special. I have a foot long oscar whose name is "Fritz" , his companion was named Mutt. I have 2 zebra plecos that I inherited from one of my friends who died in an auto accident that are named Zeke and Ziggy. But the rest are 2 numerous to actually name and know who is who.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

My Parrot fish is named Dinner


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Umm... i guess ill name my Platy Blondy and my Bumble Bee Goby Stripe!


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

My Bettas all have names, Mason, Merlin and Fallon. 

Some of the tropicals are named. Botia histrionica is Claude, Zebra botia is Ray. Queen botia is, of course, Queenie. Upside down cat is Big Boy. Clown loaches are Scamp and Nemo. ADF's are Laverne, Shirley, Ethel and Lucy (deceased). Gouramis are Pearl, Blue Bell and King Midas.

The others are way too numerous. It is impossible to name the endlers.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Meet Kujo......
But, no I dont normally name my fish.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Whenever I name my fish they always die...but..........

Mr. bigglesworth was my old gs puffer,
And mc. puffington the second is my current gs puffer,


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I had the same experience as flamingonot before. Whenver I name my fish they also die but now I think Ive learned a lot in taking care of fish so I have names for all of them.

Flowerhorn: Tisoy
Crowntail: Wilo
Orandas: Rona, Midge, and Hart
Fantails: Goldie, Tope, and Pekto
Shubunkins: Ate, Kuya, Sot, Putol, and Nemo


----------



## Fishystarter (Feb 26, 2006)

*Fish Names*

Yes my 2 gold fish are called Button and Zipper :fish: I have noticed zipper has been losing scales is that bad ? Will zipper die  :rip:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Current named fish
Goldfish-George and Tony(G&T, Named after bush and blair)
Male Betta-Mortimer(named after a hobo i saw in a movie)
Ivory Snail-Albert(named after the character in the AMC series "Hustle")
8 White Cloud Mountian Minnows-The clouds(pretty simple naming)

Past named fish
Guppy-Roscoe(after my Great Great Grandfather)
Platy-Kingsly(like Ned in life aquatic)
Mollie-Maximillion(my brother named him afer some historic ruler)
Gold skirt tetras-Beccano and Shindy(Named after my friends becca and dan)
Female Betta-Zelda(named by my grandma)
Dwarf Gourami-Posisdon(greek god of the sea and horses aka neptune)


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

I name all my fish that jump out "god-damnit" the moment I find them dried out on the floor.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 6, 2005)

lotsoffish said:


> I name all my fish that jump out "god-damnit" the moment I find them dried out on the floor.



LOL I amost feel out of my chair when I read this one!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

You guys are hysterical!


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

I name the fish that are distingguishable. 

My two Gouramis are Panic & Disco.

And my Fancy Guppies are Frankenberry & Blueberry.


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

OK Ms Do Little, As I had said in my message,,I guess good minds think alike, anyway, our fish names:: are the baby's goldfish larry moe and curly, < he sleeps so much better with the tank by his crib> then we got wiskers, the cat fish , pacaso, the pecostumus, the 3 musketeers, the tigar bards, slick is the silver shark, pea**** eel has no name. I am slacking on him, the 3 puffers i cant name , if I do, I will never be able to give them away, we just got 2 gormies who need names, 
And i dont think I have enough fish,, 
this fish stuff is addictive!!!!1


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I name any fish that i can tell whos who.. i like thinking of wierd names for them ... lol i once named a female Betta, Fluffy, just cause it was different. Currently I have
Black Moor - Dihyroden Oxide (never again will i let my sister name my pets)
Lionhead Goldfish - Squirt
2 Oranda's - Dash and H2O
4 Fantails are - Gil, Cali, Flo, and Kisses(she had a Moor friend when i got her called Huggs)
4 Commons - Algea, Plankton, Kril, and Shrimp.. lol
My Male Betta is Marlin
and i didnt name my Neons or Gourami's even though i can tell the Gourami's apart. 
I have 8 small Apple Snails but only a few have names..There is Ivory (he is Ivory.. lol im soo original), Hover the Second hes blue(at first floated alot like one i had that passed away), then Baby is a light striped Pink. I havent yet thought of names for the others , 2 Purple Striped, and another pink, blue and Ivory, but im sure they will do something to get there names.


----------

